# 3 L ball jar



## Trying not to break it (May 30, 2005)

hi all,  found this today. i read it was call a 3 l balljr,  1896 - 1910. it's 5 3/8" tall on the bottom is the letter  c   1.  any ideal as to value would be appreciated.   rhona


----------



## craigc90 (May 30, 2005)

Red Book lists it at $2-4 in aqua and $6-8 in light green. I cant tell by the picture what color it is for sure.


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 30, 2005)

hi craig90,  thanks for the information.  i am haveing trouble determing the color, it looks more green to me then blue?  thanks   rhona


----------



## madman (May 31, 2005)

hey rohna does it have a ground lip? or machine made?   nice nice nice    mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 2, 2005)

hi mike, this one is machine made.  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2005)

Bought a clear pint one of those at the flea  this past SAT. for $1.00....machine made. First one in clear I had seen...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 9, 2005)

hi whiskeyman, i would think that would be uncommon.  does it had  crude lettering? i read someone was looking to collect ones with crude letters.  nice buy,  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2005)

RHONA...the letters aren't crude, but the S is smaller than the rest of MASON.
 It has bubbles, thick seams. and waves in the glass inside...looks like the glass is flowing down...and you can feel it...also has an old machine valve mark on the base and no number/letter. I'll get a pic tomorrow and post it. Thanks for the interest...


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's dem pics...Tried to get a good pic of the "flowing glass" inside the jar...I can see & feel  it, just difficult to photograph.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2005)

#2


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2005)

#3


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 9, 2005)

base...


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 10, 2005)

hi  whiskeyman, that's neat with the drippey glass. it did show up. jars & stuff should know about it's rariety.  thanks for the pics.   rhona


----------

